# Sunken stomach, fish dying.



## Boe82 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hello, I have had this issue for some time now, and I just can't seem to get it under control, which is resulting in losing my african cichlids.
What I have is a 125 gallon, 6' aquarium. Current stock now is 6 Red Fin Borleyi, 8 Blue Dolphins, 6 Flavescent Peacocks, 4 Yellow Blaze and 5 synodontis lucippinis catfish.
They are all still small ranging from 2" to 4.5", I keep the tank temp at 78F, and I do water changes twice a week(at minimum 50%, usually 70%) and treat the water with Prime.
What I have tried and has been failing so far: I have quarantined a couple of them by themselves and have used api general cure and tetra parasite guard, along with medicated food(NLS hex guard) failed to work.
I finally got some seachem metro(couldn't find the 100%, all I could get was the metroplex, if there is a difference?) I made homemade medicated food(3% magnesium sulfate solution with seachem metro added, 3 spoon fulls that is provided with the vial) So I put the food(NLS cichlid formula) in a container, poured enough magnesium sulfate solution in to cover the food then I let it dry out under an aquarium lamp overnight, there is my medicated food which I fed for about two weeks, I then took a bunch of the cichlids out that had signs of sunken stomachs, and using pipettes, I injected the magnesium sulfate/metro solution directly into there bellies. To try and help, I also treated the water column with metro, to no avail  
Fish are still dying, the metro didn't seem to touch whatever they may have, anyone else battled with this have any suggestions? If this continues I will lose my entire tank.
The fish never slow down(one catfish did before it passed away) they eat and swim like nothing is wrong till one day they are dead.
Could this be something else? Maybe a parasite metro has no effect on? Any other medicine I can try that might work or is stronger then Metro?
Any other info you may need just ask and I will try to get posted as soon as I can.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Check this thread.


----------



## Boe82 (Mar 6, 2014)

Ah thank you, I read that a while ago but I couldn't find it again, or remember the medicine names. I will have to do some research and see what I can get, or how to get it. I see you are the one who posted that as well, any of those methods you prefer?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I've yet to treat with any of those meds. I did find a great link regarding levamisole: http://www.loaches.com/Members/shari2/l ... chloride-1


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

I once treated with a med containing levamisole.

My fish didnt like really like it. They were terrified for about 4 days.

Just a heads up this CAN happen 

It sure it was the levamisole since prazi (the other ingredient) has never been a problem


----------

